# Guy Bacos Demo of my demos



## Guy Bacos (Jan 9, 2011)

I wanted to put together some of my more cinematic passages as my own demo. Seems I had to choose about 15 sec for every hour of music I had.

Gregory Moore (Synergie 543) brilliantly put this together for me though hours and hours of music I gave him. Thanks Greg!!!

The excerpts are from different periods, some are among my first ones and sound nearly mono, but were needed because of a particular disney-esque style I hadn't done since.

Guy Bacos Demo

Comments are appreciated!

Guy


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice work Guy - some really cool moments in there. Gregory did a nice job framing your pieces into a nice orchestral reel. Now go get some work!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 9, 2011)

This is a really great showing Guy. Very diverse stylistically and the writing is top notch!



Ryan


----------



## Per K (Jan 9, 2011)

sounds great


----------



## Allegra (Jan 10, 2011)

This is terrific Guy. Greg did a beautiful job editing and blending your pieces for presentation. 8) 

Yeah..agree with Frederick...time to buy the DGA directory and get this puppy out there...for sure! 

Good luck!

Allegra :D


----------



## A/V4U (Jan 10, 2011)

...feel like klap the hands when track finished. Sound so real to me. Great work Guy


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 10, 2011)

Coulnd't even tell the difference between MIDI and live instruments through these laptop speakers.
Nice job.


----------



## impressions (Jan 11, 2011)

i actually like the demo alot more from 0:55, and those disney tracks are awesome.
can you throw here what libraries you used to create those?
that soprano mock up sounded totally real.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll try to answer because I think they go to bed early in Montreal :wink: (its 5am)....

I think Guy used all VSL libraries and there are no live instruments at all.

@Fred & Allegra, thanks for the comments. Guy sent me 6-1/2 hours of music and after going through it, I realize he has an absolutely awesome portfolio. Really, it was hard to make it this short as I felt I wasn't doing justice to all the other great material he has.

Greg


----------



## IvanP (Jan 11, 2011)

Great Reel, there are some very impressive moments...

But I knew it would be that way...


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 12, 2011)

In the future many films will need your music, Guy!


----------



## Alex Temple (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome demo, Guy. Strong examples across the board. I think my favorite was the piece that begins at around 2:48 - is that an excerpt from something you've posted before? I'd love to hear the whole thing. I also enjoyed the orchestral version of your Bagatelle No. 1.


----------



## tumeninote (Jan 13, 2011)

This is fantastic. Enjoyed it all. 1:48-2:32 part gave me goose bumps particularly.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 13, 2011)

Alex Temple @ Wed Jan 12 said:


> I think my favorite was the piece that begins at around 2:48 - is that an excerpt from something you've posted before? I'd love to hear the whole thing.


Alex, the piece you may be referring to is the downloadable Alto flute demo called "Prélude à l'après-midi d'une nymphe" and you can find it here. Many of the current demos Guy has posted are only using the download instruments and are not listed in the full DVD audio examples, so you can find lots of examples checking both places.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Gunther, Alex and Brian!

How thoughtful of you Greg to post the link of the Nymphe piece. Thanks!


----------

